# Tegu Species ( Tupinambis )



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

Tegu Species ( Tupinambis )


There are five species of tegus that are found in the pet trade, as well as one hybrid.
The Argentine Black and White (Tupinambis merianae), also a local know as the Chacoan tegu or Giant tegu, the Argentine Red tegu (Tupinambis rufescens), the Blue tegu is thought to be (Tupinambis merianae) as well, the Colombian Black tegu, or sometimes referred to as the Black and White Colombian tegu, and the Colombian Gold tegu (Tupinambis teguixin). We also have a hybrid tegu that is a cross between the Blue tegu and the Argentine Red tegu. Here are some of the known species of tegus found in South America.
Tupinambis merianae, Common name (Argentine Black and White), and the Chacoan or (Giant Tegu)

Tupinambis rufescens, Common name (Argentine red Tegu), (Red tegu)

Blue Tegu, thought to be (Tupinambis merianae)

Tupinambis teguixin, Common name (Colombian Black and White), (Gold Tegu)

Tupinambis quadrilineatus, Common name (Four-striped Tegu)

Tupinambis palustris, no common name.

Tupinambis duseni, Common name (Yellow Tegu)

Tupinambis longilineus, Common name (Rondona)

These animals have had very little research, compared to most other species, there is still a lot that is unknown about these animals in the wild.


----------

